# recommendations for a nano tank?



## Gary Nelson (12 Oct 2011)

Can anyone recommend a decent nano tank? not to big 20 -30l would be ideal.  There seems to be a few on market out the box jobs, but hearing mixed reports on filters/light systems.


----------



## GHNelson (12 Oct 2011)

Hi Gary
Have a look here :arrow: http://www.hobbyfish.net/index.php?prod ... 5546062466
hoggie


----------



## DemonAdmin (12 Oct 2011)

I run a Fluval Flora 30L Nano and can't fault it. It's great apart from the CO2 kit that comes with it as standard. I found it really hard to regulate the CO2 as it doesn't have a needle valve for fine adjustment. Although saying that, its an ok CO2 kit to get you going...

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## hotweldfire (12 Oct 2011)

The P@H tank itself is blinding value for money and a beautiful piece of glass. The filter, as you probably know, is dangerous and I don't much like the light. But you could replace those two things and get a heater too for around £40 and still come in cheaper than a lot of similar all in one kits, i.e. around £80 total. I do quite like the look of the new fluvals too. Was tempted by the new eheims but my LFS has them running and the filter/light unit is actually rather huge.


----------



## clonitza (12 Oct 2011)

Dennerle NanoCube Complete PLUS, 10-20l should be fine, for the 30l one I recommend you getting a second light unit.
You can also buy only the tank if you are interested in other hardware.

For details:
http://www.dennerle.eu/global/index.php ... 84&lang=en


----------



## Gary Nelson (12 Oct 2011)

Thanks for your suggestions guys, some good pointers and advice... I'm really looking forward to getting one now and starting a new project


----------



## Gary Nelson (12 Oct 2011)

I'm thinking about going for the 15l P@H then changing the filter and supplied light - not sure what too though?


----------



## hotweldfire (12 Oct 2011)

I'm using the dennerle corner filter on my P@H 27l. Was pretty chuffed with it at first but it's starting to wind me up. Positives are (removable) spray bar, adjustable flow. Negatives are stupid sponge it comes with (which I've chucked out and replaced with siporax but was/is a pain) and the fact that it's designed to come apart on you when you try to lift it. 

I think this is deliberate as I think it's made so that you just pull off the front panel and take out the internal sponge, rinse and put back in. Not so good when you've changed to proper filter media.

Heater - I'm using the aquael neo heater. Really good piece of kit, so impressed with it I bought a bigger size for my main tank. Electronic setting and saves having a thermometer as it has one integrated. Very thin and discrete too.

Have tried a couple of LED lights but wasnt' happy with either so back on the P@H supplied one. It's ok, just not that attractive but I don't want strong light on my nano so I'll probably make do. Hopefully Phil will see this and comment, I know he's been on the search for nano lights and has done a lot of research.


----------



## Gary Nelson (13 Oct 2011)

I have been looking at possible filters for the P@H 15l nano and have seen this on AE
http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/aquael- ... -2415.html

Is this the sort of thing for a decent job? I plan on keeping some CRS so it needs to be fairly decent.

Any pointers appreciated...


----------



## hixy (5 Oct 2015)

Hello sorry can somebody tell me what a p@h tank is please.so I can take a look.

Thank you


----------



## Andy D (5 Oct 2015)

P@H is Pets at Home. As this was nearly 4 years ago I suspect they don't have the same tank discussed in this thread.


----------



## 5678 (5 Oct 2015)

Fwiw, I've been looking at some small 20-30l tanks for shrimp. 
Best option I've seen is the Dennerle nano cubes. All in for around £70-80.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (5 Oct 2015)

depends if you want frills Gary, if you just fancy something simple for a little shrimp project or something then the superfish 60 that george has a couple of actually look alright 


otherwise for more money a guess the dennerle scapers would be worth a look, or just buy a 40 and throw and eheim hob and 14w cfl on it


----------



## Iain Sutherland (5 Oct 2015)

sorry just saw you want as a crs tank...   hob filters are great for oxygen levels and the eheim liberty the hob of choice..


----------

